# Neutering but leaving the Scrotum...



## chul3l3ies1126

I was just wondering if you all know if all vets neuter and leave the scrotum? Or can you request that they remove the extra skin? Callahan will be neutered when he is a year old and I am so paranoid as to how ugly that is going to look. I know that is a material way to think... but c'mon you all, have you seen how big a Danes "cojones" are?! Can you imagine how nasty the sac that holds the "cojones" is going to look without them in there? LoL... well just wondering!
thanks!
Nessa


----------



## kpollard

They left Teddy's scrotum when they neutered him, it takes a little while but it does shrink down. He has a little flap of skin left there but it's definitely shrunk, and our vet told us eventually it will basically be gone.

I'm not sure if they can remove the extra skin or not, I assume yes?


----------



## Cheetah

I figured all vets nowadays neuter by just making that one little incision and pulling both testicles through, leaving the scrotum, because it's a much less invasive surgery that way, is less painful afterwards, and heals much quicker. Shippo was neutered that way, and his skin just shrunk back over time. Now there is nothing there but hair so you can't tell it ever happened lol...


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

Butch doesn't have anything but by neighbor's dog does. I've always wondered about that. Maybe the age they were neutered...


----------



## Mdawn

Eddie was neutered in June and the skin has shrunk so much that you can't even really _see_ it at all. He was shaved for the surgery and his hair still hasn't grow back but when it does I figure it will be even less noticeable.


----------



## kacaju

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> but cmon you all, have you seen how big a Danes "cojones" are?! Can you imagine how nasty the sac that holds the "cojones" is going to look without them in there? LoL... well just wondering!
> thanks!
> Nessa


I just spent the last 3 days with a Great Dane, so truthfully... YES, I have seen how big they are!!! LOL!!

If he is only going to be a year old when it is done, I would like to think it would strink to where you can't see it anymore. BUT after spending time with a 7 year old un altered Dane I can understand your concern!! Sorry I don't know the answer


----------



## Mudra

uh oh.. it sure wont look pretty, but hey, it'll be a living testament that you are a very responsible dog owner by neutering your dog. =) I heard they shrink to a less noticeable size when they heal, so let's hope Callahan's will shrink.


----------



## Criosphynx

saw a dane yesterday with the scrotum only.... it looked very odd and actually kinda gross.... i was thinking...jeez, can't they remove that?

Maybe it was a fresh neuter, but i dunno, thats alot of skin to shrink.


----------



## Patt

Usually if the dog is immature at the time of neutering, the empty scotum will flatten out as he grows. If he was mature at he time, the scrotum will remain as a flap of skin. Each dog is different, I suggest you ask your vet.


----------



## spotted nikes

If it bothers you, you can always get him some "Neuticles"


http://www.neuticles.com/


----------



## MyCharlie

Haha, I think the neuticles would look more weird! 

Charlie's skin is only sometimes noticeable, depends on how he is running I guess!  But he was only six months old and has much smaller ones anyway.


I didn't know this either (that they left the skin) - the vet called me that night to ask how Charlie was doing. 

I said "He's fine, whining some, but doing okay. Ummm, by the way, his, uh, (I didn't know how to word it) scrotal..... sac is, uh, still there. Is that normal?" I actually heard the vet chuckle to himself over the phone!!! I felt like such a dork. 

So you're not the only one who was unaware!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

spotted nikes said:


> If it bothers you, you can always get him some "Neuticles"


You have got to be f-ing kidding me. Only a man would think of something like this. My neighbor has a male lab and looked at me with disgust when I asked him when Cole was going to be fixed. Give me a break!


----------



## Willowy

Yeah, it's ugly at first, but it shrinks up after a while. It doesn't necessarily have anything to do with age at time of neuter, because Toby has a small furry flap there, but Moose has nothing. I mean nothing---at this point it looks like the vet just snipped everything off, but right after he was neutered, the scrotum was still there....it just shrunk. And they were about the same age at neutering (about 4), Toby may have even been younger than that (shelter dog, age unknown).


----------



## sillylilykitty

I dont know of any vet that removes the scrotum, I have never even heard of anyone doing it. But, I have thought about it for the same reasons you have. I believe a lot of them shrink down. The reason the vets dont remove it is because there is no reason to and plus that is not where the incision is to neuter a dog. The incision is in front of the scrotum (but not on the scrotum).


----------



## MonicaBH

There is a procedure called a scrotal ablation; it is surgically removing the scrotum after neutering. 

It would be a completely separate surgery than the neuter, but it can be done.

Personally, I wouldn't worry about the remaining skin all that much. I have two male dogs (one neutered at 5 months and one at <1 year) and they've got no noticeable extra skin.


----------



## dlada

Okay...just neutured pup yesterday...that is why I am looking this up!! Typically how long does it take for the skin to shrink?


----------



## RenaRose

There is a Great Dane that boards at my work who is neutered and I have never noticed any extra skin at all. Of course I have never look to closely but I can say if there is some skin its not evident.


----------



## Willowy

dlada said:


> Okay...just neutured pup yesterday...that is why I am looking this up!! Typically how long does it take for the skin to shrink?


Oh, a couple months or so. It starts shrinking once everything is fully healed up (about 2 weeks). Of course, it depends on the individual dog.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Yeah I can understand why you'd be asking that Nessa. It does make a difference on a larger dog.

The difference in a Shih and Dane are.. umm rather HUGE, but Ted was neutered when he was already fully developed and they were already hanging. Droopy may we say? It's been a year and you there really is no skin left. I kept asking myself how horrible it looked at first, but sure enough it shrunk.

Most vets I know leave the scrotum because it is much less invasive as people said above, but also heals a lot faster than if they wacked everything off. You could ask your vet, but if you don't have to, I wouldn't get it taken off. Either way Calli will be ever so handsome.


----------



## p-lee

I know it's been quite a while since anyone wrote on this thread, but I just wanted to say thank you for the answers! My goldendoodle was neutered 2 days ago and when I saw his scrotum still in place, I was shocked! Especially since I always hated it! He is golden all over with a black nose, black lips, and black balls. Gross. 

So thank you for the info on shrinkage! Hopefully his will shrink quickly


----------



## Jod-dog

Uh, Scrappy's wasn't left.


----------



## scarlettpruett

p-lee said:


> I know it's been quite a while since anyone wrote on this thread, but I just wanted to say thank you for the answers! My goldendoodle was neutered 2 days ago and when I saw his scrotum still in place, I was shocked! Especially since I always hated it! He is golden all over with a black nose, black lips, and black balls. Gross.
> 
> So thank you for the info on shrinkage! Hopefully his will shrink quickly



Hahaaaa! My Standard Poodle Napoleon (aka, Nappy 4yrs, 60lbs) has the exact same issue. He is cream all over with a brownish-black nose, black lips and black balls!!! Nappy's nads stand out so horribly against his light colored fur. I always hated them but wanted hope for a puppy (as he is the BEST dog EVER!) so we let'em 'hang around'. Only two weeks ago he decided to mark my daughter's bed. He has never been an indoor menace, so I wrote it off to me leaving him in the house too long, but I said if he did it again I would have to get him snipped. I can't tolerate that sort of thing and couldn't allow it to become a habit. But sure enough, the following week I found more urine on her bed and floor. I made an appt to have him neutered and when I went to pick him up, it was like nothing had been done! They were as big and black as ever. I had some stern words with a vet and she told me he would probably shrink to half that size. I am loosely holding onto hope that you guys have given me that it will nearly disappear. An empty sac is almost worse looking than a full one! I'll keep my fingers crossed!!


----------



## a7dk

Well you learn something every day. I didn't know they left the scrotum when they neutered dogs! Hobbes was neutered when we got him (at about a year old) and he doesn't appear to have a scrotum. Maybe it shrunk?

Of course now I'm going to be forced to look down there to see if I can see anything.


----------



## scarlettpruett

a7dk said:


> Well you learn something every day. I didn't know they left the scrotum when they neutered dogs! Hobbes was neutered when we got him (at about a year old) and he doesn't appear to have a scrotum. Maybe it shrunk?
> 
> Of course now I'm going to be forced to look down there to see if I can see anything.


Oh no! Sorryyyyyy!


----------



## kafkabeetle

The JRT I had as a kid was neutered at 1 year old and it shrunk within a couple months. I have no idea what it would be like for a larger dog, though...I do know that a relative of mine has two neutered great danes and I don't recall ever seeing any extra skin, though it's obviously not something I'd be on the lookout for. xD


----------



## Sighthounds4me

Manero was 8 when he was neutered (had been a show dog/breeding prospect). His were huge, as he is a giant breed dog. But now, just over a year after his neuter, there is nothing left.


----------



## stacey101

The skin shrinks fairly fast, when Koda was fixed 8 years ago I didnt think the vet did their job right at the time because the scrotum was left LOL


----------



## GreatDaneMom

this thread is from 2010... callahan was neutered loooong ago...


----------



## JohnnyBandit

scarlettpruett said:


> Hahaaaa! My Standard Poodle Napoleon (aka, Nappy 4yrs, 60lbs) has the exact same issue. He is cream all over with a brownish-black nose, black lips and black balls!!! Nappy's nads stand out so horribly against his light colored fur. I always hated them but wanted hope for a puppy (as he is the BEST dog EVER!) so we let'em 'hang around'. Only two weeks ago he decided to mark my daughter's bed. He has never been an indoor menace, so I wrote it off to me leaving him in the house too long, but I said if he did it again I would have to get him snipped. I can't tolerate that sort of thing and couldn't allow it to become a habit. But sure enough, the following week I found more urine on her bed and floor. I made an appt to have him neutered and when I went to pick him up, it was like nothing had been done! They were as big and black as ever. I had some stern words with a vet and she told me he would probably shrink to half that size. I am loosely holding onto hope that you guys have given me that it will nearly disappear. An empty sac is almost worse looking than a full one! I'll keep my fingers crossed!!


Don't hold out hope that his marking will go away...


----------



## Steve H

9 years later and this thread is still helpful.


----------



## DaySleepers

I'm glad you got some good information out of this! However, we try to discourage reviving old threads as it can lead to confusion and newer questions getting missed. I'm closing this thread to further replies, but feel free to start your own thread or join in any of our current discussions!


----------

